Is the future of coding, no coding? - tefo-mohapi
======
rubyfan
No. In the near/mid term (10-20 years) its probably more coding but our
definition of coding may be more broad. History shows us the number of coders
and demand for coding has grown substantially. That will likely continue.

Coding 40 years ago probably involved assembly, binary, memory management,
etc. for almost all coding scenarios, making coding inaccessible to all but a
small portion of the population. Advances in technology have brought higher
level abstractions that have made coding more accessible to more people who
simply wouldn't be able to meet the skill requirements of the previous
generation.

Why I'm pessimistic on a no coding auto-pilot future... Our best efforts at
machine learning and AI to date have given us poor implementations of a
personal assistant rivaling the magic eight ball. At best we've got usable
interactive voice recognition capability to replace already highly scriptable
repeated tasks. Even minimally dynamic human-computer interactions suffer low
success today without substantial human refinement. Translate that to a
machine comprehending vague or poorly expressed business requirements and
success criteria, good luck. I think we have a lot farther to go before
machines will be able 1. understand complex scenarios and 2. solve and code
for them.

